# Accept or Deny?



## CountryBoyBme (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey Puffers,

I have a friend who will be visiting Monte go Bay Jamaica next week. He has offered as a gift to bring back some cc's. Ok, here is the problem, I am kinda gun shy to take advantage of the opportunity because the market is flooded with so many fakes. Since he is not a puffer and barely knows the difference between a cigarette and a cigar LOL..., I am skeptical. I see all kinds of information on the internet and some even suggest that you shouldn't even buy from the duty-free at the airport.

I must give full disclosure, I have only been puffing on a regular basis almost 2 years and have not had many CC's. Although, my taste if not refined like the veterans, I do recognize when I taste one that is really good, I wanted to expand my exposure to legitimate Cubans such as Partagas, Bolivar, Hoya de Monterrey, Cohiba and Montecristo's. I just don't want to throw away money on fakes. 

Puffers, is there any advice that you can give on buying in Jamaica? Giving my friends a thanks but no-thanks? Or maybe should I just settle for a bottle of rum?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Jamaican Rum is good


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Only, and I do mean ONLY, if he agrees to go to the LCDH (La Casa del Habana) to buy them. There's one in Montego Bay at the Half Moon Resort, Rose Hall. Otherwise, yes, there's a 99.9% chance you'll end up with fakes.

Pricing will be very, very high, though. @Fusion's Jamaican rum suggestion really might be a better bet.... mmm, maybe some Blue Mountain Coffee too.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Only, and I do mean ONLY, if he agrees to go to the LCDH (La Casa del Habana) to buy them. There's one in Montego Bay at the Half Moon Resort, Rose Hall. Otherwise, yes, there's a 99.9% chance you'll end up with fakes.
> 
> Pricing will be very, very high, though. @*Fusion*'s Jamaican rum suggestion really might be a better bet.... mmm, maybe some Blue Mountain Coffee too.


OOHH yea, forgot about the Blue Mountain Coffee, yummy


----------



## CountryBoyBme (Oct 23, 2018)

Ok. any particular kind of rum? Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## CountryBoyBme (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for the information... That is a big help. At the very least I will pass on the information in case he have time to go by and check the prices(maybe even photograph them). They rum suggestions is beginning to be a home run as far as my money is concern. BTW, what type rum do you suggest?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Wray & Nephew for a white Smith & Cross for a dark, both good


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Unless as Jack said, you are completely confident that he will only buy from an LCDH and you don't mind paying a premium for them. My wife likes to buy me CCs as trip gifts when she's out of the good ol' USofA and while I appreciate the gesture, I know she's paying up the you know what for them.

... it's cute tho.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> mmm, maybe some Blue Mountain Coffee too.


Forget the rum, forget the cigars.

Jamaica  is all about the coffee. Have your friend bring a couple pounds back.

Interestingly enough, years ago Jamaica grew some very good cigar tobacco, but that's no longer the case.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Only, and I do mean ONLY, if he agrees to go to the LCDH (La Casa del Habana) to buy them. There's one in Montego Bay at the Half Moon Resort, Rose Hall. Otherwise, yes, there's a 99.9% chance you'll end up with fakes.
> 
> Pricing will be very, very high, though. @Fusion's Jamaican rum suggestion really might be a better bet.... mmm, maybe some Blue Mountain Coffee too.


Ditto!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> Forget the rum, forget the cigars.
> 
> Jamaica  is all about the coffee. Have your friend bring a couple pounds back.
> 
> Interestingly enough, years ago Jamaica grew some very good cigar tobacco, but that's no longer the case.


Remember Royal Jamaica cigars........yack!!



CountryBoyBme said:


> Thanks for the information... That is a big help. At the very least I will pass on the information in case he have time to go by and check the prices(maybe even photograph them). They rum suggestions is beginning to be a home run as far as my money is concern. BTW, what type rum do you suggest?


Appleton and Havana 7 year Rum.....and tons of that Blue Mountain coffee.:grin2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Agree with Bob and Gary in their suggestions


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CountryBoyBme said:


> Hey Puffers,
> 
> I have a friend who will be visiting Monte go Bay Jamaica next week. He has offered as a gift to bring back some cc's. Ok, here is the problem, I am kinda gun shy to take advantage of the opportunity because the market is flooded with so many fakes. Since he is not a puffer and barely knows the difference between a cigarette and a cigar LOL..., I am skeptical. I see all kinds of information on the internet and some even suggest that you shouldn't even buy from the duty-free at the airport.
> 
> ...


Grab some fresh un ground un roasted Blue Mountain Estate Coffee.
Some APPLETON ESTATE Rum.
Forget the cigars.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scott W. said:


> Agree with Bob and Gary in their suggestions


Look what the cat dragged in.
Nice to see you bro.
How have ya been. :vs_cool:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Look what the cat dragged in.
> Nice to see you bro.
> How have ya been. :vs_cool:


Pretty good my man, you?:vs_cool:


----------



## CountryBoyBme (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey Puffers,
Just wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions. My friend leave out actually tomorrow for his good time in the Jamaican sun. I put together a shopping list for him just in case he forgets. BTW, decided to leave the CC's off the list but I did put a couple of Jamaican's Cigars for the hell of it. Along with coffee and rum. 

I really appreciate your experience and advice. You guys are a great resource. Thanks again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scott W. said:


> Pretty good my man, you?:vs_cool:


Never Better :wink2:
Don't be a stranger.:vs_cool:


----------



## CountryBoyBme (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey Guys,
Just a follow-up on the goods my friend brought back to me from Jamaica. Appleton Estate Signature Blend and Special Rum, Jablum Blue Mountain coffee, Santa Cruz PURO corona and Fundadores Robusto Gorda cigars. 

Again thanks for all your input.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Haul enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My friends go on vacation and I don't even get a damn tshirt..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

a buddy brought back some CCs for me from Cuba. another issue was care and handling. by the time he got back and gave them to me (ziplock bag with wet paper towel) they were variations of dry and/or moldy.

I was appreciative nonetheless of course for the gesture.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Go with the Rum and Coffee the both of you will be better off. I have a friend that lives in Cuba and in the US. He has been bringing me a cc now and then for years, (never got a fake) even when I didn’t smoke. The problem is he smokes cigarettes not cigars, he doesn’t have a clue about proper RH. Due to the last few he gave me, not worth the effort of trying to revive... I politely told him that I have plenty of CC’s, but I am always happy to get the Rum and coffee.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> My friends go on vacation and I don't even get a damn tshirt..


Here ya' go Dino...


----------

